# Goldfish without filter?



## tut_blimey (Jan 4, 2012)

:animated_fish_swimm Hiya, i was just wondering, my sister wants to have goldfish and is it possible to have a gold fish without a filter, if we were to clean it out every week. i thought it would be alright, but just want some comfirmation.....thanks!*c/p*


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

goldfish are very messy, if you WERE going to go with a filter you would probably be ok doing matenince once a week, if your NOT planning on going with a filter then your most likely going to have to do 50% w/c daily, for the price most of the hob filters i personally dont see why people wouldnt want to put one on thier tanks, they dont really need alot done to them to keep them running, not too expensive and they will keep your water clearier and of better quality, even a simple sponge filter will do great and most of the time they are cheaper still and need even less matinence.

also i hope you plan on using a tank other than a fish bowl...


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Goldfish whithout filter?*

I would have to agree. Goldfish are VERY messy fish and I would recommend having a decent filter on your tank. FYI fish bowls are NOT suitable for most Goldfish as they will continue to grow regardless of the container they are in. Your best bet is to get a 20+ gallon tank and put it in that.


----------



## tut_blimey (Jan 4, 2012)

thanks so much guys, thats what i thought aswell  btw fish are going in tank lol, not sure why said bowl. i am very against using bowls. thanks again.


----------



## bozo911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Goldfish are hardy. It should survive a long time without any filtration. Just feed it normally until you get a new filter or use a air blubber for a substitute.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Goldfish need twice, or even triple the amount of filtration that their tank size would normally need, VERY messy fish. Big tanks too, hope you've thought ahead to when it gets big


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

Goldfish are not any messier than another other fish of the same weight, they are just big. The same weight of neon tetras in the same temp would produce the same amount of waste. 

Feed lightly if at all if there is no filtration. Feeding increased the bioload of the tank, if you keep it minimal the water quality will stay higher longer. Do daily water changes until a filter is added.


----------



## nanabmcd (Apr 26, 2012)

Keeping a goldfish without a filter is not a good idea, if the problem is noise, Whisper In Tank Filters are silent. I have one in a tank in my room, I can't hear it if I try. I'm not trying to sell anything, but if you are looking for a quiet filter that might be a good option


----------

